

Tell PG: You missed NorthernLight in 'Sanpshot: Viaweb..' article  - sagacity

http://www.paulgraham.com/vw.html<p>I think you missed the good ol' NorthernLight in the list of search engines in there. Can't recollect any others.<p>Spot on: the term SEO was not coined, or at the least, not in any noticeable use back then in '98. :)
======
sagacity
Clickable: :) <http://www.paulgraham.com/vw.html>

------
epc
He wrote "7 that matter".

~~~
sagacity
Oh, you better be sure - it (NorthernLight) did use to matter alright. Used to
be mentioned in almost every print article related to the Internet/search. :)

~~~
epc
Was not at all on my radar as IBM’s CTO in the 1990s. Perhaps it catered to a
more specialized audience.

~~~
sagacity
Here goes nothing :) :

The Northern Light - 1995/1996

Northern Light was to the search engine world what Apple was to the computer
world. Shortly after its launch, Northern light like Apple, developed a
fanatical following, but held a relatively small market share compared to the
likes of Lycos and AltaVista.

From: [http://www.salientmarketing.com/seo-resources/search-
engine-...](http://www.salientmarketing.com/seo-resources/search-engine-
history/northern-light.html)

Also: [http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2067807/Northern-
Light-...](http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2067807/Northern-Light-to-
Close-Public-Search-Engine)

